# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus JTAG v.1.7.3 - more LG models added for USB repair!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Octoplus JTAG Software v.1.7.3 is out!  *We  have added boot repair via USB and small TP for LG D321, D325, D325F8,  D325G8, P700, P705, P705f, P705f, P705GO, P708g, P710, P712, P713,  P713GO, P713TR, P714, P715, P716, which are detected by PC as "Qualcomm  HS-USB QDloader 9008" device!* *Also added repair via JTAG interface for HTC Desire 300 (0P6A100)!*  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v.1.7.3 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* 
- *LG D321 (based on MSM8610)* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *LG D325 (based on MSM8610)* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair via USB
- *LG D325 (based on MSM8210)* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair via USB (in test mode)
- *LG D325F8 (based on MSM8610)* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *LG D325G8 (based on MSM8610)* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *LG P700* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *LG P705* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *LG P705F* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *LG P705GO* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *LG P708G* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *LG P710* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *LG P712* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *LG P713* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *LG P713GO* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *LG P713TR* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *LG P714* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *LG P715* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *LG P716* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *HTC Desire 300 (0P6A100)* - added Dead Boot Repair, Repair CID, Repair IMEI (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya)*All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in Software).*   *To repair mentioned above devices via USB, do next steps:*  Attach testpoint as shown on Figure 1 in Software manual, and connect phone with Micro USB cable * directly to mainboard USB port*  (don´t use USB hubs!).Check  PC Device Manager, a new device should appear "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader  9008" or "Unknown Device" if you had´nt installed a driver. Drivers are  in {Installation_Folder}\Driver\QHSUSB.*Release testpoint* and press EasyRepair button in software (or Connect button, when in Advanced Mode).    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

